# Java Double addieren



## Szill1977 (6. Nov 2007)

Hallo,
habe eine Java Aufgabe bekommen in der wir 10 zufallszahlen generieren sollen 5 davon bei etwa 1 und 5 davon bei etwa 10^-14.
Das war alles kein problem, nun sollten wir die zahlen in zufälliger reihenfolge addieren, auch kein problem.
nur ergaben sich durch die addition dieser double werte immer "kleine" abweichungen bei den ergebnissen, obwohl diese ja eigentlich "gleich" sein sollten.
kann mir jemand mal ein wenig auf die sprünge helfen warum das so ist?
wäre nett!

danke


----------



## Wildcard (6. Nov 2007)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gleitkommazahlen


----------



## Gast (6. Nov 2007)

Jeden zweiten Tag bekommt jemand in der Schule eine Javarechenaufgabe als Hausaufgabe und jeden zweiten Tag wird hier gefragt, warum die Ergebnisse ungenau sind.


----------



## Der Müde Joe (6. Nov 2007)

Computer rechen mit einsen und nullen (binär)

ein double hat 64bit also 64 davon

wenn sich eine Zahl mit Kommastellen nicht damit darstellen lässt, dann gibts Abweichungen. Das ist bei der binär Darstellung von Nachkommastellen noch häufiger der Fall.


----------

